# Dust Devil 3 de Setembro 2013 - Fátima



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2013 às 13:41)

> *Fenómeno parecido a um tornado junto ao santuário de Fátima*
> 
> Condutor parou na berma da estrada e filmou
> 
> ...



TVI24

Vi esta notícia partilhada no Facebook pelo nosso colega de fórum Saul Monteiro, e decidi partilhar, pois é um excelente registo do que será, quase de certeza, um dust devil por terras portuguesas.

Fica aqui a notícia com vídeo: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/acredite-se-quiser/tornado-santuario-fatima-tvi24/1486223-4088.html


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2013 às 18:00)

só é pena os comentários típicos da TVI


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2013 às 19:34)

pois foi  la andam eles com os mini tornados


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Set 2013 às 23:06)

Absolutamente espectacular, já vi semelhante .


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2013 às 01:12)

O melhor registo de um dust devil que já vi em Portugal!


----------



## CricaDeOvelha (5 Set 2013 às 18:44)

Os comentários da TVI dão cancro, eu até voltei a ver a reportagem mas não era loucura, eles chamaram aquilo de tornados -.-


----------



## 1337 (5 Set 2013 às 19:02)

CricaDeOvelha disse:


> Os comentários da TVI dão cancro, eu até voltei a ver a reportagem mas não era loucura, eles chamaram aquilo de tornados -.-



Pah desculpem o off topic mas esse teu nick matou-me


----------

